# my rocket takes pictures. no seriously!



## spiffybeth (Dec 16, 2007)

for my birthday 2 years ago my brother gave me a rocket that takes a panoramic shot at the top of its flight. on saturday, for my niece's birthday, we went to the local school to set it off.

here's Isa before we left the house. note that she had pushed over her younger brother and he's on the ground. lol.







here is all of us before takeoff. 






here is the rocket while we were counting down. 






the rocket didnt launch LOL so we had to get a new fuse and fix the launch pad. turned out it was low on batteries. in the meanwhile, zach was playing soccer. 






with a working fuse and new batteries, the rocket launched, but go figure, the batteries in my digital camera died in the cold in about 20 minutes. after the first launch and recovery, the kids wanted to fire it again. so jonathan and i put the parachute back in, reloaded the engine, packed the wadding and set it up again to launch. 

...apparently we should have read the directions because we didnt put enough wadding in for the second launch and when the top was supposed to shoot off and the parachute was supposed to deploy, the pressure went in the opposite direction and shot the fins off and the rocket came zooming back down like a missile. we found it in the woods by a small stream with its nose in the dirt. here is what it looks like now lol.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 16, 2007)

LOL, that's hilarious!


----------



## Brotage (Dec 16, 2007)

so... no panoramic pictures?


----------



## ScottS (Dec 17, 2007)

All that for no pano!? 


I feel let down.....


----------



## m1a1fan (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey, I had one of those rockets when I was a kid! It took Kodak 110 film I believe.  Used mine for a grade school rocket launch.

Nice series of pictures and thanks for bringing back a few memories.  I bet I still have some of the pics my rocket took laying around somewhere.


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 17, 2007)

well the roll of pictures inside the tip of the rocket is 24 exposures. we shot it up twice and it only took a picture once since the second time it exploded in the wrong direction and now we dont have fins for it anymore. i havent decided if i should buy a new body for the rocket and send it up 23 more times in various places so i can get lots of interesting panoramic shots or if i should just cut my losses and send it in to  be developed.


----------

